# Dunalastair House, Scotland - January 2018



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

Dunalastair House is easily my favourite ruin. There is something about it, it is just so beautiful and could easily be something from a fairy tale. I have been meaning to visit for years, and after a fail at Sunnyside I made the 50+ mile drive over here. I am glad I set off when I did, caught it just before the sun started setting.

Some copied and pasted history:

"Dunalastair Estate originally belonged to the Robertson family whose clan lived in and around this area. The clan name is Donnachaidh and there is a clan society of this name. Clan Donnachaidh names include Robertson, Duncan and Reid to name but a few.

The great poet chieftain, Alexander Robertson of Struan, a staunch Jacobite, lived in a house called the Hermitage which is thought to have been on the site of or near to the current (ruined) Dunalastair House. The Hermitage was destroyed by fire after the 1745 Jacobite uprising. A double tower house was built on the site in 1801 but was burned down accidentally in 1854.

The present house (now a ruin) was built in the 1860s when General Sir John Macdonald, who commanded the land forces in Scotland, owned the estate.

Dunalastair House was designed by Mr Heiton, a Perth-based architect, who also designed the Atholl Palace Hotel and Dunkeld railway station amongst other buildings. It was really only used as it was built to be used up until the First World War because after that the staff needed to run such a big house were no longer available."




















































Thanks for looking!


----------



## wolfism (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice shots, looks like the estate have carried out a MAJOR vegetation clearance sometime since the summer…


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 18, 2018)

Stunning shots but I hope this house can be saved as there is so much history attached to it.


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Stunning shots but I hope this house can be saved as there is so much history attached to it.



If I won the lottery...!


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

wolfism said:


> Nice shots, looks like the estate have carried out a MAJOR vegetation clearance sometime since the summer…



Yeah I think the Forestry Commission did that. Made my life easier and was a pleasant surprise when I turned up!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 19, 2018)

Gotta love that bit of spiral just hanging on! Nice pics.


----------



## smiler (Feb 19, 2018)

Shit Brewtal, those are pics too be proud of, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow! That's my kinda place. Great set. Funny how that one door survives in such good condition.


----------



## airfix1 (Feb 20, 2018)

ten pound won't go far you'd have win the rollover.


----------

